# Did your mum help pay for IVF? Mother's Day photoshoot tomorrow (Wednesday)



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm working on a lovely photoshoot for our Mother's Day issue. We are shooting London tomorrow morning but sadly some people have had to drop out at the last minute.

If your mum helped you pay for your IVF to have a baby and you're both free to come to London tomorrow morning, we'd love to hear from you.

We can pay a fee for your trouble and reimburse your travel expenses too. 

If you'd like to take part, please let me know asap this morning by dropping me an email on [email protected] with a few lines about your story and, if possible, and photo of you with your mum. 

Thanks


----------

